# New Black Diamond Transmission



## Armbak (May 21, 2009)

Hi All

Anyone heard anything about this baby yet, supposed to be coming to market soon, apparently fits any std cassette body, (simply replacing existing cassette?:thumbsup: ), matches up to Shimano and Sram shifters for single cog front and 11-38 equivalent rear. Have seen a lead article (Aussie MB) but heard no more, may offer a simplfied conversion solution????.

MMMMM!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

You mean this:
http://student.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?applicationID=5995


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Very interesting product. 

I can't help but wonder if there isn't a naming conflict w/ the Black Diamond climbing company...


----------



## Armbak (May 21, 2009)

Yep Gticlay thats the baby,

Had no idea it was an Australian design, thanks for the info, given thats its waterproof could be just the thing to see us tropical dwellers through a wet season, which usually costs us at least a chain and cassette. Anyone know if there are plans to go commercial?

Baker, have to agree on the BD name, its what made me assume that it was an American product being familiar with their climbing gear.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going to say you'll never see one in the retail market. Heck, I doubt you'll ever see it beyond this contest. Designs like this are a dime a dozen out of the worlds engineering and design schools. Not that it isn't interesting that these things crop up. It's good to see people thinking "outside the box," but less than 1% of these designs ever make it beyond prototype stage.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

themanmonkey said:


> ...less than 1% of these designs ever make it beyond prototype stage.


And the only bicycle IGH that is CVT is the Nuvinci, it's huge and weighs over 4lbs. Can't imagine how the tiny model could take the torque generated by a 350Watt rider.


----------



## Armbak (May 21, 2009)

Damn, knew it looked too good to be true!


----------

